# QSI Titan Chuff Rate



## MicroMary (Jun 16, 2012)

I have spent months installing a QSI Titan in a 30 year old LGB Locomotive (2012). It's almost great. The instructions for setting the wheel diameter do not work from JMRI or NCE.

Does anyone know how to set the chuff rate for G scale without buying a QSI programmer? Or even if it's possible?

Also at one point I had crew voices when still but had to reset the card and lost that. I turned up the crew volume, but to no avail. Does anyone remember how to enable that?

Thanks!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Program on the main... 

It's simple.. 

I'm building my QSI Titan tips page... 

The key is to set both index registers every time you set the bemf to smph rate... 

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains/dcc.../qsi-titan*


Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Important finding I am posting in every QSI thread: 

You MUST have a motor connected to the Titan when programming. The original QSI did not require this. The Titan does. Just spent quite a few hours with someone who used his existing bench programming setup that did not include a motor connected. 

Greg


----------

